
Ask HN: Do you trust gurus more than prudent scientists? - DrNuke
It is so amazing to read the vast amount of inaccurate fluff or plain dangerous advice about coronavirus from gurus and self-proclaimed modellers (the same people relying on science, in normal times) that I need to ask if it is legit that tech giants let them speak and influence... and yes, Musk’s latest tweet ramble about kids being immune is just the latest straw?
======
CyberFonic
The "gurus" you speak of are attention seekers. For them bleating on about
some aspect of COVID-19 is just part of their PR playbook. Knowledgeable
scientists are the first to admit that the situation is novel and that they
are too busy saving lives to undertake statistical analyses of incomplete,
inconsistent data sets. It is amazing just how fast information is being
shared with the internet and those who have the requisite understanding are
striving to come to speed on what works and what doesn't. We will only truly
understand COVID-19 a couple of years down the track when the epidemic has
been halted and there had been time to collate, clean and then analyse the
data.

Elon Musk did a similar stunt with his "submarine" to rescue the trapped
children in Thailand. It never got used so we'll never know whether it was
even capable of working as claimed.

------
dennis_jeeves
How do you know Musk is incorrect? ( I'm not claiming he's right either)
Unless you can be reasonably confident that you know about the subject
significantly more than him, you really cannot be sure.

And what is 'science' by your definition? Is it well established main stream
literature?

